# UFC 200 so far spoilers



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 9, 2016)

Wow so first 3 fights have all ended In first round knockout. What surprised me most joe lauzon stopped Diego Sanchez in 1:26 did not expect that


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 9, 2016)

So far they have been great fights!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 10, 2016)

Great performance by Nunes.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 10, 2016)

Anyone have an update on what fights were particularly good/bad/surprising? I wasn't able to watch it, and looked up the overall results (who won/who lost/how), but frankly I get annoyed by some of the UFC reporting, and value the opinions of the people here on various fights more than I do on any article I might read about it.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 10, 2016)

Well dc beat silva and everyone's complaining about it being boring but do people think he was going to be stupid enough to stand with Anderson silva especially as he hadnt trained for him.

Well Lesnar won a nice gift from the UFC giving him mark hunt a guy who was seriously lighter look at the staredown it's ridiculous and his style played into lesnars strengths, ufc are happy nice payday for them.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 10, 2016)

DC vs. Silva not that enjoyable to watch.  However, it really went as you would expect.  Cormier took him down and negated Silva's striking ability.  If I was Cormier I would have done the same thing.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 10, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> DC vs. Silva not that enjoyable to watch.  However, it really went as you would expect.  Cormier took him down and negated Silva's striking ability.  If I was Cormier I would have done the same thing.


Let's be honest silva took the fight for one reason $$$$ he knew he had no chance of winning but it's the biggest card of the year and he knew he'd get a lot for that fight, he must've know it was a horrible match for him a much bigger guy with way better wrestling than him on 2 days notice not long after he had surgery


----------



## Jujutsuka (Jul 10, 2016)

Was dang surprised to see Lesnar beat Mark Hunt so methodically. No disrespect for either fighter, of course, I was just so excited to see my boy Lesnar do so well after such a long hiatus.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 10, 2016)

Jujutsuka said:


> Was dang surprised to see Lesnar beat Mark Hunt so methodically. No disrespect for either fighter, of course, I was just so excited to see my boy Lesnar do so well after such a long hiatus.


Not much of a surprise a huge wrestler out wrestled an undersized kickboxer and sat on him for 10 minutes. Round 2 was the only standup round and they were both scared to commit. Let's see Brock against werdum a guy who wouldn't be hesitant with his striking because he wouldn't care if he's on his back


----------

